# Hospital G - August 2013



## UEP-Wales (Aug 4, 2013)

*Hospital G
August 2013​*

*After failing at a couple of sites, I stumbled across this community hospital on the way back home. The site is fairly small and seems to have been used for elderly patients but for what reason, I'm not sure. The hospital appears to have been empty for some time but being in the middle of nowhere has prevented it from being another target of the usual metal thieves.

I've not hidden the name of this hospital for any reason, just simply because I can't actually remember it! 

Visited solo in the pissing down rain!*































































*Thanks for looking! *


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 4, 2013)

*Thats rather ace that is fella! Nice one!! *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice find that!
Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2013)

Blimey thats mint! Beautifully sharp photos too sir! 
Nice one!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cricky thats clean,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 5, 2013)

Cheers all


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's a nice place to get out of the rain. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow... that's near pristine!


----------



## mookster (Aug 7, 2013)

That's mint...is it a new-ish building or an older modernised one?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers again all 



mookster said:


> That's mint...is it a new-ish building or an older modernised one?



I would say it's late 70's, early 80's but had a bit of modernisation and a few new wings built.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice! A middle-of-nowhere hospital is always a good find.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nice great find mate


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 8, 2013)

Always shocks me at the beds and equipment left behind in hospitals. I'm sure I saw an MRI scanner in a post on here as well as loads of other expensive gear... No wonder the NHS is in a state. Thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 8, 2013)

freemanmarc said:


> Always shocks me at the beds and equipment left behind in hospitals. I'm sure I saw an MRI scanner in a post on here as well as loads of other expensive gear... No wonder the NHS is in a state. Thanks for sharing



I know of at least 2 UK hospitals that have MRI scanners left behind! It's crazy given their average cost!


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazing little find that. Pity all abandoned sites aren't left alone like this place had been.


----------



## Scruffyone (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazing find! I'm looking to tick my first hospital off the list soon. This looks like everyone just disappeared.


----------



## stevejd (Sep 25, 2013)

looking at those pics it's no wonder so many NHS trusts are in debt. Some of that equipment is virtually brand new


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 26, 2013)

It's great to see one in such untouched condition, thanks for sharing


----------



## Catmandoo (Sep 26, 2013)

Top! Nice report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 3, 2013)

Cheers for all the comments! Much appreciated


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice find my friend!...nicely captured aswell.....


----------



## chubs (Oct 6, 2013)

coool, real nice man! good work!


----------

